# Im Off To Look For A More Helpful Forum!



## dandare13 (Mar 21, 2011)

hi all

i posted my first post here yesterday and not one of you friendly faces has bothered to reply. my post might be no big deal to you who bothered viewing but not replying but spending Â£200 plus on a watch is a big deal to me. im sorry i bothered myself to register for such an unhelpful group.

i shall look else where for advice

thanks again

danny


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Bye


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

danny

Im sorry you feel that way about this forum, but sometimes a response takes a little longer than 1 day. I did in fact read your first post but felt I couldnt comment as I have never heard of a Seiko actura!

Personally I believe you will be making a mistake trying to find a more helpful watch forum out there but good luck in your efforts 

Dave


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I just gave Danny the reply he so justly deserved. :thumbsdown:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Ooops, slipped under the radar that question.

The Arctura is a nice watch, but the time is on one of the sub-dials, rather than the main dial, so I end up confused reading them.

Personally I'd only buy that model in a 'style over substance' purchase.

If its going to be your main watch then I'd go for something a bit more 'standard'. The Sportura, Velatura and standard kinetic chronographs are a much better path to take, and lots of AD's are doing sales at the moment just this side of the Basel watch fair.

Hope that answered your initial question.

If you'd put a 'bump' on the thread I'm sure someone would have come along to help.

Trouble is, no-one can answer the question of 'will it suit my needs' except for you!

Its a well put together, attractive and reliable watch, and at Â£220 its a good buy. If you want to tell the time though, its probably a no...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

:dummyspit:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> Its a well put together, attractive and reliable watch, and at Â£220 its a good buy.


Kev - How can you say that ? :dontgetit:

Did you actually bother googling images for SRN009P1 ? :lookaround:










It's simply hideous. No other word to describe it .:yucky: :yucky: :yucky: :yucky: :yucky: :bad:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been on here nigh on 2 years and still get ignored, you should do what I do and answer your own posts-it boosts your post count up too


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Its a well put together, attractive and reliable watch, and at Â£220 its a good buy.
> ...


To be fair, no I didn't google it! 

Owned two Arcturas but this is nowt like them! haha

Avoid. ^_^


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

dandare13 said:


> hi all
> 
> i posted my first post here yesterday and not one of you friendly faces has bothered to reply. my post might be no big deal to you who bothered viewing but not replying but spending Â£200 plus on a watch is a big deal to me. im sorry i bothered myself to register for such an unhelpful group.
> 
> ...


Wouldnt it be a more courteous start by introducing yourself first ?,

every other forum i have joined in the past has encouraged this, instead of blundering in with a question then throwing out the teddy when no reply is made :crybaby: or even giving a forum a decent chance to reply !

:furious:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Thought about replying to his post yesterday but decided to watch a Charlie Sheen interview instead.

Bi-winning!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't let the door hit you in the................

.............. on the way out.:wink1:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It's simply hideous. No other word to describe it .:yucky: :yucky: :yucky: :yucky: :yucky: :bad:


Do i have to post the image you sent me of your latest.. 

(i do like them, just in one colour..)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

avidfan said:


> I've been on here nigh on 2 years and still get ignored,


Who said that? :dntknw:


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

well done Danny on getting ignored with your first post ... I'm still trying to get ignored but it's taken many years, what's your secret mate, I'm here to learn ?


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Danny WHO.

I used to be like that but my mum just pulled up the cot sides until I calmed down.

Some of us have to wait for what we want.

Good luck in trying to find a better forum. We'll probably see you again when you have saved enough pocket money

or changed your moniker to 14

Will this be classed as speed posting


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the, er, oh, hang on, he's gone! :lol:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It's simply hideous. No other word to describe it .:yucky: :yucky: :yucky: :yucky: :yucky: :bad:


For a new fangled modern design, I think that's pretty good.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

AlexC1981 said:


> For a new fangled modern design, I think that's pretty good.


Well maybe I just like plain old-fashioned good design. :tongue2:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Good luck with your search (more helpful forum etc) - Maybe you should try to be more polite there & introduce yourself (maybe you missed the fact that we have a whole forum here dedicated to that very topic!)

Bye ... Paul :good:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear this as I find this a very helpful and friendly forum.

P'raps you ought to read this and then come back and try again 

Chris


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

To be read out in a loud voice over the strains of the music from the film "2001"

"Dandare has left the building" !


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Service Engineer said:


> To be read out in a loud voice over the strains of the music from the film "2001"
> 
> "Dandare has left the building" !


Oh no I haven`t!!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

dandare13 said:


> hi all
> 
> i posted my first post here yesterday and not one of you friendly faces has bothered to reply. my post might be no big deal to you who bothered viewing but not replying but spending Â£200 plus on a watch is a big deal to me. im sorry i bothered myself to register for such an unhelpful group.
> 
> ...


Just a friendly tip - don't join the UK's other leading watch forum and display the same impatience and petulance, they will flame you to some fine tune. :butcher:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Service Engineer said:


> To be read out in a loud voice over the strains of the music from the film "2001"
> 
> "Dandare has left the building" !


Dan dare? Dan where? Oh Danny boy, the competition's ca-all-ing, From then to when, Across the .......... etc!

I've been busy so that's my excuse! .......... and I know nothing about Arcturas!

Mike


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Sulking because he didn't get a response straight away :bb:

No intro post, ugly watch anyway & he can't even use capital letters to start a sentence.

How will we get by without him?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Iâ€™m not going to get wound up over another individual who pops up to ask a question and when itâ€™s answered disappears into the ether. Even one that has the audacity to complain when no one can give a useful/ definitive answer.

Some people think forums are just there to use, rather than be a part of.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

capitol letterS?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> capitol letterS?


Spelling?


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Huh a watch to tell the time,!!!!!! what next.










anyway Cbeebies finishes at 6 o clock so you know bed time.

I wouldnt try the S & C forum some of those on there wanted my sweeties for an answer.









But mummy said no. cos they were being greedy.


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Reckon you'll regret your ill tempered, ill mannered post. You need to learn to have a little patience. Sure we'll hear from you again soon......under a different name! :dummyspit:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Forums in general are not for the thin of skin. If I post a question that's not answered I just figure no one knew the answer or the question was poorly stated, but that's just me. I remember your original post, but in my case could offer no input because I'm not "into" Arcturas at all. However, throwing a "mini tantrum" certainly won't endear you to any forum group. Best of luck in finding a forum more to your liking. :rockon:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I reckon this thread ought to be moved to the 'Intro' forum section - and pinned. :huh:

As an example (and salutory warning) of 'New To The Forum? How *NOT* to Start Here'.


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

Brilliant. As a regular user of many forums on various topics, I can categorically state that I have never seen an online breakdown after only 2 posts. Congratulations Sir.


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Though personally, I am quite good at killing threads, try not to do it to my own... :lookaround:


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm glad I introduced myself when I joined. After nosing around I figured it was the polite thing to do. Most forums aren't that bothered, in that they don't have a strong enough community where an introduction would be appreciated (or noticed). I haven't actually welcomed anyone new to the forum as I felt I needed to get over 50 posts to count myself as one of the clan of white beards that keep this thing going. I'm not joking, I literally grew a silvery white beard over night. So now I'll feel obligated to usher in the spring lambs, which again, will get me into the thousands. We ARE getting financially rewarded for accumulating posts right? Or have I misread the forum guidelines...

Finally, it's already been said, being bi-polar is very beneficial here. Replying to your own posts does wonders for your self esteem! :tongue_ss:


----------



## dandare13 (Mar 21, 2011)

hi all

got my help from a friendlier forum with posts and pm. i was well popular with 6 replies lmao. but them 6 replies helped me make a decision. i bought my very 1st seiko. it was the srn009p1 and its just perfect. didnt take much...just 6 replies and i would never be in that forum again. they helped and i left.....

not like another unhelpful forum i could mention. anyway the replies really made me laugh, you lot are quite funny...but no match for me. i could beat any of you in a "funny off". you just not in my league, if ANYONE fancies getting the better of me as regards the funniest reply then let battle begin.

the rules

be civil and no personal attacks, :starwars: well just a little but not too far

LET THE FUNNY OFF BEGIN WATCHHEADS :thumbsup:

danny


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Not interested.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Grow up!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

dandare13 said:


> hi all
> 
> got my help from a friendlier forum with posts and pm. i was well popular with 6 replies lmao. but them 6 replies helped me make a decision. i bought my very 1st seiko. it was the srn009p1 and its just perfect. didnt take much...just 6 replies and i would never be in that forum again. they helped and i left.....
> 
> ...


And you had 3 replies, counting your own is cheating!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

dandare13 said:


> you lot are quite funny...but no match for me. i could beat any of you in a "funny off". you just not in my league, if ANYONE fancies getting the better of me as regards the funniest reply then let battle begin.


Now that is funny :rofl:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

dandare13 said:


> hi all
> 
> got my help from a friendlier forum with posts and pm. i was well popular with 6 replies


Calm down, Calm down

It wasn't this forum was it http://www.boro-chat.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4927


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

dandare13 said:


> i bought my very 1st seiko. it was the srn009p1 and its just perfect.
> 
> LET THE FUNNY OFF BEGIN WATCHHEADS :thumbsup:





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It's simply hideous. No other word to describe it. :yucky: :bad:


You actually went and paid good money for that hideously ugly SRN009P1 ??? :duh:

Now *THAT IS* funny ! :rofl: :rofl2: :rofl: :rofl2: :rofl: :rofl2: :rofl: :rofl2: :rofl: :rofl2: :rofl: :rofl2: :rofl:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

dandare13 said:


> hi all
> 
> got my help from a friendlier forum with posts and pm. i was well popular with 6 replies lmao. but them 6 replies helped me make a decision. i bought my very 1st seiko. it was the srn009p1 and its just perfect. didnt take much...just 6 replies and i would never be in that forum again. they helped and i left.....
> 
> ...


Fanny.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

dandare13 said:


> hi all
> 
> got my help from a friendlier forum with posts and pm. i was well popular with 6 replies lmao. but them 6 replies helped me make a decision. i bought my very 1st seiko. it was the srn009p1 and its just perfect. didnt take much...just 6 replies and i would never be in that forum again. they helped and i left.....
> 
> ...


Never used this smiley before... :feck:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

These are Charlie Sheen's current live-in girlfriends:


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

dandare13 said:


> hi all
> 
> got my help from a friendlier forum with posts and pm. i was well popular with 6 replies lmao. but them 6 replies helped me make a decision. i bought my very 1st seiko. it was the srn009p1 and its just perfect. didnt take much...just 6 replies and i would never be in that forum again. they helped and i left.....
> 
> ...










You'r not worth it.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Deja vu. Paranoid, delusional, no capitals, random punctuation - it's another besspeg manifestation :sleep1: :groan: !!.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

dandare13 said:


> i was well popular


the only people I know using that sort of language are all in my 11 year old daughters class

random lol


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, reading this thread provided 5 minutes entertainment, what a strange way to do buisness!

My son can occasionally be beligerent but he's 4 years old and can't type yet.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

You guys are killing me :cheers:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

pg tips said:


> dandare13 said:
> 
> 
> > i was well popular
> ...


That's the thing, his use of language, or rather, lack of - suggest a young teen, but on reading his post on the other forum he claims to be 39!


----------



## beachcaster (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I'm a new boy.............but Im staying 

I just thought that as so many of you must be upset, bitter, dissapointed and frustrated by Danny leaving

I should stay and tough it out 

all the best

barry


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

dandare13 said:


> i could beat any of you in a "funny off".


best. post. ever.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

beachcaster said:


> Well I'm a new boy.............but Im staying
> 
> I just thought that as so many of you must be upset, bitter, dissapointed and frustrated by Danny leaving
> 
> ...


It's appreciated, we need you now more than ever


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

beachcaster said:


> Well I'm a new boy.............but Im staying
> 
> I just thought that as so many of you must be upset, bitter, dissapointed and frustrated by Danny leaving
> 
> ...


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

beachcaster said:


> Well I'm a new boy.............but Im staying
> 
> I just thought that as so many of you must be upset, bitter, dissapointed and frustrated by Danny leaving
> 
> ...


 Just over from BB? :thumbsup: Welcome Barry, you'll fit in here if your contributions on BB are anything to go by! :thumbup:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

beachcaster said:


> Well I'm a new boy.............but Im staying
> 
> I just thought that as so many of you must be upset, bitter, dissapointed and frustrated by Danny leaving
> 
> ...


Hello Barry, fancy meeting you here 

Welcome to another friendly forum

Chris


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Barry,

Welcome aboard! Long time no see!

Craig (ex TRF) from way back when!


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

dandare13 said:


> hi all
> 
> got my help from a friendlier forum with posts and pm. i was well popular with 6 replies lmao. but them 6 replies helped me make a decision. i bought my very 1st seiko. it was the srn009p1 and its just perfect. didnt take much...just 6 replies and i would never be in that forum again. they helped and i left.....
> 
> ...


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Tartan said:


> dandare13 said:
> 
> 
> > i could beat any of you in a "funny off".
> ...


^^^ agreed mate ... I've never heard of a 'funny off' before ... hats off yes, bully off yes, **** off yes but a funny off ... erm ... nope !


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I need to change some batteries. Some of my toys are not working properly. I'll be back! No! I do not wear Arnie's. :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dandare13 said:


> hi all
> 
> got my help from a friendlier forum with posts and pm. i was well popular with 6 replies lmao. but them 6 replies helped me make a decision. i bought my very 1st seiko. it was the srn009p1 and its just perfect. didnt take much...just 6 replies and i would never be in that forum again. they helped and i left.....
> 
> ...


You really shouldn`t stop taking your medication







I know you think you`re better but I`m sorry to say you`re obviously not :no: the Doctor prescribed it you for a very good reason







:doctor:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

dandare13 said:


> ...just 6 replies and i would never be in that forum again. they helped and i left.....


If I've reads this right you found a forum that met your needs, where you felt you were popular, and having got what you wanted ....

.... left the forum never to return??

Strange behaviour to say the least !!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

F***ing hell. Five pages now... :swoon2:

There is only one person who deserves this much attention from the internet.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

quote]

Strange behaviour to say the least !!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> F***ing hell. Five pages now... :swoon2:
> 
> There is only one person who deserves this much attention from the internet.


Spot on! Didn't I see something about our friendly cigar smoker telling everyone he had to be important 'cos his watch was very, very expensive? Hilarious.

As a matter of fact there is no better watch forum than RLT, so it could take a wee while to find one. Good luck with that.

As another matter of fact, you get out of life what you put in. That's not just me wearing my Buddhist hat, it's a nailed-on certainty. Be rude and people will be rude unto you. Make the effort and the world is your lobster. I mean oyster. RLT is a whole pot full of oysters if your prepared to put some time in. If you're not, arrivederci mon amigo.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

bloody hell, Mel goes AWOL for a few weeks, the forum comes down around us!










:lol:

Danny, sorry we missed your post, normally you would get a sensible reply. Blame it on the tax yr end...


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

sparrow said:


> bloody hell, Mel goes AWOL for a few weeks, the forum comes down around us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bollo*s to the end of the tax year.

Little shits should and deserve to be tret like arseholes.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Grosvenor?

... Sorry Danny, for most of us this is a hobby, not a job, so we don't necessarily work hard to answer a new member's request for information.

As to challenging and taunting us (jovially or otherwise), this is usually referred to as "troll" behavior, and I'd suggest you abandon that tact as soon as possible.

Free tip ... the search box on any forum is an excellent tool to find out if a topic (in your case that model Seiko you got) has been discussed before ... and I know the Arctura has been. We have quite a few Seiko fans here. If your inquiry includes a reference to prior threads, indicating a little effort had been invested to looking around, you'll generally get a lot more credibility awarded to you. Popping in, asking a question, then pouting and taunting when you aren't catered to within a day ... that's a great tactic for getting ignored, or worse ... banned.

Best of luck to you on those "friendlier forums." Don't let the door slam on your butt on the way out.

Anyone for a







yet?


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm, "funny off". Not sure you're spelling that correctly, old chum. You seem to have "funnied off" a number of people here, and then you "funnied off" to another forum, where they seem to like you.

Gotta tell you two things buddy, firstly, the funniest thing you did was leave; your method of exit was hilarious. Secondly, they're no friendlier on SCWF, you know. No less friendly, but in exactly the same way as this place, if you respect people and conventions and are at least reasonably polite, you'll get along just fine.

BTW, the second funniest thing you did was buy that watch. I'm a big Seiko fan, but that one is all wrong, on som many levels.

I can see them over in Minato now "Firstly the world shook, then the water came, now there's radiation everywhere, can it get any worse?" to which the reply will come "it just has - somebody's bought one of those watches we designed on April 1st last year in the "Design an ugly watch nobody will buy" competition"

Wonder if I might cross-link the two threads from here and SCWF just so everybody is aware of what they're getting. Now that would be funny


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

EddyW said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > bloody hell, Mel goes AWOL for a few weeks, the forum comes down around us!
> ...


well, I've not been here that long, but in my time i've seen my fair share of "Danny's" - just pisses me off they chuck the cat amongst the pigeons and get this reaction each time


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Dick Browne said:


> Wonder if I might cross-link the two threads from here and SCWF just so everybody is aware of what they're getting.
> 
> Now that would be funny


Well, if you won't, Dick - I'll go halfway. :naughty: Here's the SCWF thread: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,17114.msg93081.html#msg93081


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

: http://www.thewatchs...1.html#msg93081


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Cartman on the subject of ignoring no0bs.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=P7ZUFs04C6I


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

sorry danny sometimes this happens.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Now time for a question from the audience.

Yes, the guy at the back with the garish watch...


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

dandare13 said:


> ...you lot are quite funny...but no match for me.* i could beat any of you in a "funny off"*. you just not in my league, if ANYONE fancies getting the better of me as regards the funniest reply then let battle begin.


Isn't that "Jack Off"???

I guess..., "we just not in his league"!



tall_tim said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > dandare13 said:
> ...


39? Is that his IQ??

6 pages & counting...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> dandare13 said:
> 
> 
> > ...you lot are quite funny...but no match for me.* i could beat any of you in a "funny off"*. you just not in my league, if ANYONE fancies getting the better of me as regards the funniest reply then let battle begin.
> ...


IQ of 39 - that's being generous.

(you may know this already, but you can change the settings for number of posts per page. In this topic, I'm only on page 2. This is especially helpful for me, as 90% of the time I view on my iPhone, so just opening 1 or 2 pages is quicker than opening 5 or 6 when reviewing what went before.)


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

4 posts on SCWF, all in his "which ugly watch should I buy, and those people on TWF are really mean" post. I'm not sure he's going to be a major asset either side really.

Shame that he got off on the wrong foot, if he'd been reasonable and realised that not all posts get answered quickly, and some never get answered at all, maybe joined in with the forum spirit, you never know, he may have started to enjoy himself.

Anyway, it's Saturday, he's probably out shouting at traffic or something.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

tall_tim said:


> ... (you may know this already, but you can change the settings for number of posts per page. In this topic, I'm only on page 2. This is especially helpful for me, as 90% of the time I view on my iPhone, so just opening 1 or 2 pages is quicker than opening 5 or 6 when reviewing what went before.)


Be sure you're always on broadband, though. When someone posts several ginormous pics, or several people quote the the entire post they're replying to, ginormous pics and all (pet peeve of mine, doncha know), page loading and scrolling can be QUITE tiresome. Adjust that setting with caution, boys (and girls).

This thread really is off into the weeds, and still no







? :dontgetit: Okay, I can't resist, I must go find t'other thread.... :ninja:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

David Spalding said:


> ... Okay, I can't resist, I must go find t'other thread.... :ninja:


:yawn: 4 posts. He only created logins to ask for help deciding between "the butt ugly Seiko kinetic" and "the not so butt ugly Seiko kinetic." Followed up here because we wouldn't help him choose.

As Bugs Bunny used to say, "What a maroon!" Clearly a kid, or barely literate.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > ... Okay, I can't resist, I must go find t'other thread.... :ninja:
> ...







Shall we call it a day and lock the thread? think we've chased him off!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If we were to start locking every thread that went off topic you'd soon have no threads left to reply in!


----------

